# Saugeye limit & more!!



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Got out in a different area of the lake today and had an absolute blast catching a Linit of saugeye! First time I've ever actually caught a limit of saugeye lol. Also caught a few gills, some cats, a black crappie and tiny striped bass. And before everyone blasts me on doing a video of their secret honey hole, everybody and their brother fishes there and I've fished it multiple times with no luck at all. Just happened to be the right day at the right time.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Killing me..........


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

scallop said:


> Killing me..........


I just had a couple of really lucky days honestly.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

How dare you...... small striper=small wiper. Good job hank!


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

Canoe Saugeye killer!


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Great videos. I definitely enjoy watching. Personal preference but I would have been eating the saugeyes and bluegills and throwing the catfish back on your previous video. You are definitely a multi-species guy. Great job!


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Bluegillin' said:


> Great videos. I definitely enjoy watching. Personal preference but I would have been eating the saugeyes and bluegills and throwing the catfish back on your previous video. You are definitely a multi-species guy. Great job!


Thanks man I truly appreciate it, but I was wore out from filleting those all those dam channel cats lol. Plus I only do a fish fry like four times a year lol. I've never actually ate saugeye. Are they that much better than any other fish?


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

The thing you will truly enjoy with a saugeye is the amount of meat on the fillet compared to the other fish. Epescially the catfish. That, and they taste great!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I suspect you will quit eating Catfish once you've eaten Saugeye.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I've never eat a saugeye but I would guess they would taste something like a small walleye. and small walleye are to die for. congrats on your fishing trip. thanks for sharing with us.
sherman


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Great job Hank - Yes you are correct - Everyone and there brother is familiar with that area. Back in the day which really wasn't to many years ago it was the hidden gem of Buckeye as far as fishing.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

canoe carp killer said:


> Thanks man I truly appreciate it, but I was wore out from filleting those all those dam channel cats lol. Plus I only do a fish fry like four times a year lol. I've never actually ate saugeye. Are they that much better than any other fish?


Yes, absolutely. A mild, sweet meat.


----------



## Madtrouter (Feb 20, 2016)

So the state says the limit is six with no restriction on size for saugeye. 

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishing/fishing-regulations/statewide-limits

Could somebody explain the size limit everybody talks about?

I'm heading out soon and want to be legal obviously but also want to be correct. 

Thanks


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

There are still site specific inland lakes which are named in the regulations.


----------



## Madtrouter (Feb 20, 2016)

linebacker43 said:


> There are still site specific inland lakes which are named in the regulations.
> 
> View attachment 237113


Thank you!!


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Fun video Hank. Thanks for sharing your best day. You're moving into flathead time now... maybe you'll get to share some night videos with us.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

FINMAN said:


> Fun video Hank. Thanks for sharing your best day. You're moving into flathead time now... maybe you'll get to share some night videos with us.


I'm dying to get back on the river! It's my favorite place to fish. Wanna try and work on getting some bigger flatties thugs year too


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Nice catch of saugeyes. It is good to see that all the saugeyes did not leave the lake when it was lowered.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Great catches. Pretty sure i would've rolled out of the yak.


----------



## walleye 30 (Sep 20, 2014)

Awesome video! Fun fish to catch and they are tasty!


----------



## Capt'n Mickey (Apr 5, 2016)

canoe carp killer said:


> Got out in a different area of the lake today and had an absolute blast catching a Linit of saugeye! First time I've ever actually caught a limit of saugeye lol. Also caught a few gills, some cats, a black crappie and tiny striped bass. And before everyone blasts me on doing a video of their secret honey hole, everybody and their brother fishes there and I've fished it multiple times with no luck at all. Just happened to be the right day at the right time.


I'm more interested in where you're fishing. I have been looking for waterfront condos and those look pretty nice.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Capt'n Mickey said:


> I'm more interested in where you're fishing. I have been looking for waterfront condos and those look pretty nice.


Buckeye lake


----------



## Wildturkey (Mar 26, 2011)

canoe carp killer said:


> Got out in a different area of the lake today and had an absolute blast catching a Linit of saugeye! First time I've ever actually caught a limit of saugeye lol. Also caught a few gills, some cats, a black crappie and tiny striped bass. And before everyone blasts me on doing a video of their secret honey hole, everybody and their brother fishes there and I've fished it multiple times with no luck at all. Just happened to be the right day at the right time.


Thanks for sharing. Nice video.


----------

